# Ms.X's craptacular pics



## Ms.X (Jan 2, 2010)

My blue beast minus one leg





and here she is after getting her leg back and regaining the haplo attitude















one of my L. violaceopes several molts ago

























two of my A. avicularia working on getting their freak on










one of my P. murinus having a temper tantrum, then looking innocent















one of my A. minatrix showing off the junk in her trunk










my gorgeous H. sp. "Vietnam" (this photo was not taken by me, but used with kind permission)





my evil little M. balfouri










one of my RCF roseas with her sac


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 2, 2010)

My female L. violaceopes most recent molt















My newly manly L. violaceopes










shake that ass, watch yourself





His professional shut it and hold still equipment-










His sexy boxing gloves-





"He's got legs...."















"It ain't easy being green...." (but I'm still pretty hot)-


----------



## fatich (Jan 2, 2010)

you have some nice species thank you for sharing..
why do u handle ur balfouri


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you Faitch  Those balfouri pics were from when I first received her, you have to get pics of something that exciting!


----------



## Redneck (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome picture! Great collection you got..


----------



## redrumpslump (Jan 2, 2010)

i love the violacepes. The difference between the males and females in color are so different. Awesome t's.

Matt


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 4, 2010)

amazing collection and pictures!


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you all for the compliments  I'm working on getting some photos of my faster/more reclusive specimens, but they don't seem to appreciate the attention of the paparazzi


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 4, 2010)

She dropped a huge sac, and she's still a fatty





Now I'm waiting for fatty #2 to drop





This girl is usually nasty, but she posed nicely for the camera










This is the second nastiest hair kicker I have ever met










This is one man who knows how to primp for the ladies


----------



## Teal (Jan 4, 2010)

*Wow! Amazing collection! *


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Jairi


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 5, 2010)

Some of my little ones:

little blue baboon toes





hukt on foniks werkt fer this T. violaceus sling





this one looks deceptively sweet





as does one of his next door neighbors





this is the big sister, the little ones have to share a bedroom and wear black hats


----------



## radiata (Jan 5, 2010)

nice  collection Ts you have


----------



## Teal (Jan 5, 2010)

*I am SO jealous of your A. minatrix! That's the one avic I can't seem to keep alive  *


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 5, 2010)

Jairi, I have seen your difficulties with the minatrix, and I'm sorry about Porter  I currently have 5 of these and have not had any issues.  Feel free to ask questions or send me a pm.  I have no idea how you've been keeping yours, but I could give you some ideas if you like.


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 5, 2010)

My irminia is pmsing, what's new?


----------



## Redneck (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks just like mine when I tried to feed her yesterday... She almost came right out the Michael's cube.. Except mine is only 2.5 inches right now..

Awesome shots... One day I might try that with mine..


----------



## bluemerlyn78 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome Collection! My h.liv. is also very chill and sweet and just hides her corner. I don't trust her from all the stories I've read that's for sure:evil:


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys   Redneck, so far my irminia has been all bark but no bite.  He will sit like that for at least an hour once disturbed.  Blue, my lividum looked well-behaved and rather docile in those photos, but she is more than capable of having typical haplo psychosis episodes.


----------



## Teal (Jan 5, 2010)

*Love the irminia! They are so pretty *


----------



## bluemerlyn78 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> Thanks guys   Redneck, so far my irminia has been all bark but no bite.  He will sit like that for at least an hour once disturbed.  Blue, my lividum looked well-behaved and rather docile in those photos, but she is more than capable of having typical haplo psychosis episodes.



I believe it! I'm waiting for the day mine has meltdown, or she's quietly planning her escape all this time ha ha


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 13, 2010)

a couple of kids from my favorite genus:
This girl looks like a brightly colored stuffed animal















My favorite avic and one of it's little siblings
   if you look closely at the knuckle area in the first pic, you can see just how 
   pleased she was with me for taking her picture 















\


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry I didn't see this thread earlier.

Good pics, and, as always, nice spiders. 

--Joe


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 15, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Sorry I didn't see this thread earlier.
> 
> Good pics, and, as always, nice spiders.
> 
> --Joe


You're forgiven, this time


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 15, 2010)

someone was hungry 





now it's time to rest





'Let me give you a big hug, maybe I'll get some more crix ;-)'





'I don't want any nasty crix, but I'll give you a hug you won't soon forget'






my poor little guy chillin' at his gf's front door...he's too scared to knock
(before you guys laugh at the blue quilt, it was my attempt to keep things dark because Lv's are pretty photosensitive.  I only took the pics after I realized that he was going to be a pussy)


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2010)

*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BLUE QUILT!!!*

Uh, why would we laugh at the blue quilt?
Oh, it's there to hide the bodies you keep behind your Lv tank.


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 15, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Oh, it's there to hide the bodies you keep behind your Lv tank.


Shhh...you'll blow my cover (or my quilt if you prefer)


----------



## Xian (Jan 15, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> Shhh...you'll blow my cover (or my quilt if you prefer)


LOL

Awesome pictures by the way!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 15, 2010)

Xian said:


> Awesome pictures by the way!!!!!!!:clap:


Thank you for the compliment


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 22, 2010)

Yesterday morning I woke up to this-










It's about time! (_A. avicularia_)

This is the spawn of Satan!


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 24, 2010)

Aww, an A. minatrix gives her dinner a hug first


----------



## Ms.X (Feb 6, 2010)

rehousing photos


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice pictures and T`s 
Love the h. lividum


----------



## Ms.X (Feb 18, 2010)

_E. uatuman_ after a shower






I think that the lats learned that this isn't the greatest place to hide











My boy on his way out to meet gf #2











My new albino rosy boa
















_P. formosa _(belongs to xhexdx)


----------



## Ms.X (Apr 3, 2010)

B. vagans male accessory organs:
















A. avic babies:





















G. pulchripes ventral pics:
















MM. P. irminia:














































Male A. minatrix exuvium:






T. violaceous ventral pics:











P. murinus rehousing:


----------



## Ms.X (Apr 3, 2010)

Some pics of xhexdx's specimens:
 M. mesomelas:










 A. versicolor:




















 C. ritae:


----------



## Ms.X (May 27, 2010)

New Hobby _A. metallica _female: 















I realize that these are pretty flashed out:











Her enclosure:











Working on the new _A. bicegoi _enclosure:






New _M. balfouri _enclosure:











MM Hobby _A. metallica_:





His manly parts:




































_H. albostriatum _molting into 3rd instar:


----------



## xhexdx (May 27, 2010)

Good pics of the metallica.  Can't wait to see the balf once you rehouse her!


----------



## JC (May 27, 2010)

Nice shots, but where are the ones of your _Avicularia bicegoi_ male? I think those were pretty good too.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 28, 2010)

Wow, what crappy pics....  




;P
Only kidding.  I like the shot of the albo molting. :clap:


----------



## Ms.X (May 28, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Good pics of the metallica.  Can't wait to see the balf once you rehouse her!


Thank you, I can't wait for the female to get settled so I can introduce her to my big man!
I can surely wait for her rehousing photo shoot...I'm sure her fangs will still feel the same to my poor finger 



JC said:


> Nice shots, but where are the ones of your _Avicularia bicegoi_ male? I think those were pretty good too.


Thanks JC.  I would be more than happy to post the _A. bicegoi_ photos.  I must have forgotten those.  I have new ones as well, and a new gender...I was positive it was male.  After the most recent molt, turns out that "he" has spermathecae


----------



## Ms.X (May 28, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Wow, what crappy pics....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, I said it first!  

I just happened to catch him/her as I was doing a check on the sac mates.  Some of them are curiously pretty separated as far as molt dates.  Some were 3rd instar almost 2 weeks ago...hopefully in another couple of weeks most of them will be gone :}


----------



## Ms.X (May 28, 2010)

_A. bicegoi_
























_A. bicegoi _post-molt 05/07/10















































ventral











My craptacular fabulousness (_bicegoi_ spermathecae):


----------



## JC (May 28, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> Thanks JC.  I would be more than happy to post the _A. bicegoi_ photos.  I must have forgotten those.  I have new ones as well, and a new gender...I was positive it was male. * After the most recent molt, turns out that "he" has spermathecae *


Ah, good to hear! :clap: Hate to see someone lose a specimen like that one so quickly. She looked more colorful than I've seen and docile enough to handle, my 5'' specimen, not so much. Later.


----------



## Ms.X (May 28, 2010)

JC said:


> Ah, good to hear! :clap: Hate to see someone lose a specimen like that one so quickly. She looked more colorful than I've seen and docile enough to handle, my 5'' specimen, not so much. Later.


Yours has a little T 'tude, huh?  I've have yet to encounter a temperamental avic, but I'm sure I will eventually.


----------



## Koh_ (May 28, 2010)

avic is the best!


----------



## Ms.X (May 28, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> avic is the best!


I couldn't have said it better myself :clap:

For Koh (it's cheating because xhexdx took this photo, but the minatrix were mine):






Thank you Joe


----------



## Koh_ (May 28, 2010)

nice pics and the baby minatrix.
i need to get some in my hand soon. too bad not so many avic species are around here in Canada.


----------



## Ms.X (May 28, 2010)

I rehoused these guys a while ago and forgot I took pictures:
Lampropelma violaceopes 0.1.0











the ungrateful beyotch did this to me last month after being paired in January:











Girly ball of fluff (er, G. pulchripes):


----------



## Ms.X (May 28, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> nice pics and the baby minatrix.
> i need to get some in my hand soon. too bad not so many avic species are around here in Canada.


I would love to have some of the things available here in the U.S. that Martin has up there


----------



## xhexdx (May 28, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself :clap:
> 
> For Koh (it's cheating because xhexdx took this photo, but *the minatrix were mine*):
> 
> ...


Hey now, only four were yours. :}

...I think.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 28, 2010)

Diggin the pic of the minatrix slings.  Makes me want to get some.


----------



## Ms.X (May 29, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Hey now, only four were yours. :}
> 
> ...I think.


You're right, *I* was *WRONG*.  Two did belong to you.  Happy now? 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Diggin the pic of the minatrix slings.  Makes me want to get some.


Well, you can thank Joe for the picture.  I think that it was taken in November of last year if I'm not mistaken.  These guys are growing up nicely, but far too slowly.  The one I've had since August of 09 looks like a male, so I hope one of the little ones is female.


----------



## Shell (May 29, 2010)

I love the last pic of your pulchripes  I need to get some good ones of my big girl.


----------



## Ariel (May 29, 2010)

I love the minatrix slings, very cool. and your Lampropelma is beautiful!


----------



## Ms.X (May 30, 2010)

Shell said:


> I love the last pic of your pulchripes  I need to get some good ones of my big girl.


Thanks Shelley   She normally pretends to be an immovable piece of scenery, but of course as soon as I try to take photos, she gets ants in her pants.  Luckily I managed to catch her as she was deciding which area of my bed would be a good place to hide next :}  



Ariel said:


> I love the minatrix slings, very cool. and your Lampropelma is beautiful!


_A. minatrix_ are the best   However, I am quite jealous of your _E. pachypus_   The last show I managed to get to was in February, and they had a few of them, but they were mislabeled.  They were so small that I wasn't sure of an exact ID, so I didn't bring any home with me, but xhexdx got one!  Maybe he posted some pics of her, not sure :?


----------



## seanbond (May 31, 2010)

nice kollect!
is there any reason y ur calling ur thread craptacular?


----------



## super-pede (May 31, 2010)

great shots...I love those lil avics,they are the cutest dern things ever!


----------



## Shell (May 31, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> Thanks Shelley   She normally pretends to be an immovable piece of scenery, but of course as soon as I try to take photos, she gets ants in her pants.  Luckily I managed to catch her as she was deciding which area of my bed would be a good place to hide next :}


Hehe. My big girl is one moody cow. The minute I open her enclosure she goes stupid and will bite anything around; water going into her water dish, the water dish itself, a catch cup if I'm moving her for whatever reason, you name it she will bite it. To think she was the first in my collection as I was terrified of spiders at that time, and from all my research they were really "docile"  

Thankfully, she was small when I got her and did get me over that fear and now I just laugh when she pulls her crazy spider routine.


----------



## Ms.X (May 31, 2010)

seanbond said:


> nice kollect!
> is there any reason y ur calling ur thread craptacular?


Why thank you, Sir  It's because I don't know how to follow the rules for naming threads in this subforum ;P



super-pede said:


> great shots...I love those lil avics,they are the cutest dern things ever!


Thanks, arboreals are my weakness.



Shell said:


> Hehe. My big girl is one moody cow.


I think you should name her heifer


----------



## Shell (May 31, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> I think you should name her heifer


HA, where were you when I named her? Technically I have "named" my entire collection, as I have slight OCD and every pet I have must be named, but she is the only one I actually refer to by name. 

I was very uncreative when I named her though, I was afraid of spiders and figured I would call her "Charlotte." I mean who is afraid of the original Charlotte?! Granted, the name I call her most days, I can't repeat here 

Sorry to kinda hijack your thread, they aren't craptacular by the way, your pics are great! I have to say I'm glad to see someone else use the word craptacular, I use it alot more then I maybe should


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## codykrr (Jun 14, 2010)

I cant wait until my A. minatrix slings look like yours!:drool:


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 16, 2010)

codykrr said:


> I cant wait until my A. minatrix slings look like yours!:drool:


Thanks Cody   I can't wait until they finally grow up...I have a long wait


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 16, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm. balfouri.  God I love this sp.  Nice shot of the minatrix too.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 17, 2010)

Loved minatrix and E.m beauties. more photo please


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 17, 2010)

I abseloutly LOVE the gold on your pulchripes ! Cant wait till mine molts one more time . Btw , shes 4in .


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 17, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm. balfouri.  God I love this sp.  Nice shot of the minatrix too.


Who doesn't love balfouri?  That minatrix is my largest one...too bad I confirmed male after it's last molt   I will make sure he gets plenty of lovin, but I wanted to keep him around for awhile.



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Loved minatrix and E.m beauties. more photo please


Thank you Robert   I can't wait for your latest photo update!



smallara98 said:


> I abseloutly LOVE the gold on your pulchripes ! Cant wait till mine molts one more time . Btw , shes 4in .


I haven't seen my pulchripes in a couple of weeks...she dug a tunnel and is sealed in preparing to molt.  I'll post new pictures when she decides to emerge.  Good luck with yours, it can seem like forever between molts with these guys.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> Who doesn't love balfouri?  That minatrix is my largest one...too bad I confirmed male after it's last molt   I will make sure he gets plenty of lovin, but I wanted to keep him around for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it does... My baby pulchripes is in pre moult and has been for 2 months... Little bastard lol


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 19, 2010)

These are pictures from the 1st pairing attempt of E. uatuman (xhexdx's female and my MM):

the setup







introduction of the male on the female's level



























The female was getting irritated (a large part of that could have been my insistence on taking so many photos). She was very receptive to the male and even lifted herself up for him. He tapped very enthusiastically, but was very hesistant to actually do the job. If you noticed, he is missing a palp, but he is still capable of getting the job done.



a few random pics of Joe's female



















　

Today I paired my A. metallica for the third time, and the male finally did the job instead of running for his life when he felt her tapping! The pictures are horrible, but you can clearly see some Avic love going on:


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice pairings! Especially the uatuman. How big is that mature male? I have a male that I think is penultimate so I just want to get an estimate of your MM.


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Jake.  Joe is in charge of the _uataman_ pairings, I'm just an interested bystander   I would say that my boy is about 3.5"...pretty tiny and scrawny, but quite a bit of speed and attitude   Hopefully we'll see your Tv boy in action soon!  The female that molted on 06/13 has still not accepted food, but there's a cricket in her enclosure as I type this.


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 19, 2010)

Cohabitating _P. murinus_

The female came out to dispose of her waste and eat (you can see the MM in his enclosure in the background):












top view:






Both of their enclosures were opened and placed in an aquarium with a screened top allowing them to interact.  It also allowed the male ample space and opportunity for escape if necessary.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd say that MM uatuman is closer to 4", but he's still a little idiot when it comes to pairing.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol, well mine is about 3.5-4 inches so he is definitly penultimate. If this doesnt pan out for you maybe my male will mature at the right time. 

Good luck with the OBT's too.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a penultimate male as well. :}

The OBT male is now back home with me, cohabitating with my female.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 20, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I have a penultimate male as well. :}
> 
> The OBT male is now back home with me, cohabitating with my female.


Good luck to both of you. Heres hoping you get nice fat sacs.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 20, 2010)

Ms.X, Your pics are SPECtacular! Nice collection. How's the M mesomelas doing? Bet it's a bruiser by now!

:clap:

Terry


----------



## crawltech (Jun 20, 2010)

Killer pics, Ms.X....good luck wit the pairings.....I hope the metallica male gets the job done!


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 20, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Ms.X, Your pics are SPECtacular! Nice collection. How's the M mesomelas doing? Bet it's a bruiser by now!
> 
> :clap:
> 
> Terry





Ms.X said:


> Some pics of xhexdx's specimens:
> M. mesomelas:
> <snip>


She's doing well, but needs to be rehoused. :}


----------



## Terry D (Jun 20, 2010)

Joe, Sorry, missed that it was your spider. Awesome sp but one I'm not yet prepared for.

 Btw, you two have quite the minatrix collection. Should I ever get an Avic, it'll be a minatrix, versicolor, or purpurea- maybe even braunshauseni for size factor. Guess I'm kind of a superficial keeper in that respect.

Terry


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 23, 2010)

I just realized, that although Joe did an adequate job of keeping up with the replies, I never did respond personally 



xhexdx said:


> I'd say that MM uatuman is closer to 4"


I stand corrected, Sir  



xhexdx said:


> The OBT male is now back home with me, cohabitating with my female.


A rather sizable thanks goes to you for allowing your obt to come visit for a while, and to enjoy a little impromptu expedition in the process



J.huff23 said:


> Good luck with the OBT's too.





J.huff23 said:


> Good luck to both of you. Heres hoping you get nice fat sacs.


Thanks for the kind wishes, Jake.  I hope all goes well with your obt's too!



Terry D said:


> Ms.X, Your pics are SPECtacular!


Lol, that did actually make me laugh the first time I read it.  I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures.



crawltech said:


> Killer pics, Ms.X....good luck wit the pairings.....I hope the metallica male gets the job done!


I appreciate the compliment and the kind wishes


----------

